# Mental, Emotional, & Physical Strength = Superb Results!



## dianas05 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello everyone  ,

My name is Diana Supinska. I currently live in Calgary, Alberta, but was born in Poland. I have been viewing this website for numerous months now; although I haven't been posting, I am going to start my very own journal here. I came here from DF (Discuss Fitness), where I've seen Atherjen post (great motivator & lovely personality, by the way   ) knowledgeable information, as well as her journal. All of you are great inspiration who currently help or have helped a lot of people here, which I truly like and would want to be a part of. 

*Current Info:*
Age: 17 --> 18 in October 30th   
Height: 5'3
Weight: Will post when I get on scale   
BF %: around 25%-28% I'm guessing 
Body Type: Mesomorph with a little endo & ecto characteristics. 
Training: 2 years

*Goals:*
To decrease my bf to around 18% within this year, but ultimately to around 12%. I want to gain lots of lean muscle mass as well as strength along the road. 

*My cutting diet:* 

M1 (Pre-workout) - 1c. Oats, 1/2 scoop Whey, 2 Kiwis, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal
M2 (PWO) - 1 scoop Whey, 1 medium Banana
M3 - 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1 ww Pita, 3 oz. Radishes, 2c. Spring Mix Greens
M4 - 1/2c. FF Plain Yogurt, 1 large Red Pepper, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal, 1 large Apple
M5 - 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 6 oz. Cauliflower, 4 oz. Mushrooms, 3 oz. Onions, 1 Sprouted Grain Tortilla, 2 tbsp. Organic Salsa, 5 Fish Oil capsules
M6 - 1 oz. FF Curd Cottage Cheese, 1 medium Tomato, 5 Fish Oil Capsules

TOTAL: _1790 calories (45% Carbs/39% Protein/ 16% Fat)_ This is for weight training day. My calories and macros are changed daily to keep my body guessing. Also, my maintenance level is around 2,200 calories because of my physically demanding work and exercise. I want to keep my calories around 1,600-1,850 for an effective fat loss.

*Supplements:* 1,500mg of Glucosaminie Sulfate
                   650mg of Calcium
                   1 Multivitamin
                   10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)
                   Would like to add Glutamine soon  

*Training Split:*
Mon - Chest/Triceps/Shoulders
Tues - Cardio
Wed - Legs
Thurs - Cardio
Fri - Back/Biceps
Sat - Rest 
Sun - Rest

I am looking forward to some critique about my current training and diet routine to see if it needs some tweaking, in order for me to reach my goals. I hope you all have yourselves a great day!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 31, 2004)

*Howdy!*

Hi Diana,
Welcome aboard.  I look forward to reading your journal and seeing your progress!
-Dan


----------



## dianas05 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Dan! I'm really happy to be here because it will give me more discipline with my regimen -- I need it at the moment!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Diana, welcome to IM....

I am a recovering Fatty, so I can't give you much help in regards to working out, but I will come by and say hi once in a while just to bug you... 
The people here are priceless and will help you out....Just listen and read and you'll get a great education.  I did

Have a great day!!!


----------



## dianas05 (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh thanks Tony! I'm glad you stopped by. From what I've read in others journals, you are a WONDERFUL motivator...I really need someone like you!   I'll be looking out for your posts.


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome to IM diana  
Good luck with everything... 
I like your signture


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome.  Good luck.  This place is packed full of motivation.


----------



## dianas05 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you Sara and Kevin! I'll be posting my daily training and diet as of tomorrow.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Diana!  Welcome to IM and great to see you start a journal!  Everything looks well planned and layed out! Best of luck, theres tons of support and friends here!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello!! 

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Diana!    Good luck reaching your goals


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Thanks Dan! I'm really happy to be here because it will give me more discipline with my regimen -- I need it at the moment!


Yes we are all watching you Diana


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

*September 1st, 2004*

*Training:* 
Legs - The Firm Lower Body Sculpt DVD (I couldn't go to the gym this morning @ 5 am because I was dead tired from yesterday's outdoor bike ride.  Lots of up and down riding, I tell you!)
Cardio - 20 min. on Stationary Bike (Interval Training)

*Diet:*
*M1:* 50g Red River Cereal, 1/2 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 2 Kiwis
*M2:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1 3/4c. Brown Rice, 2c. Spring Mix Greens
*M3 (Pre-workout):* 175g Yogurt, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal, 1 large Red Pepper
*M4 (PWO):* 1 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 1 medium Banana
*M5:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1c. Broccoli, 6 oz. Cauliflower, 3oz. Onions, 1 large Celery Stalk, 4 oz. Mushrooms, 2 tbsp. Organic Salsa, 5 Fish Oils
*M6:* 4 oz. FF Curd Cottage Cheese, 1/2 oz. Almonds, 5 Fish Oils

*TOTAL:* _1,808 Calories (42% Carbs/ 41% Protein/ 17% Fat)_

*Supplements:* 1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* I feel like this is a new beginning for me with my plan to shed bf. I'm really happy to be apart of IM, and finally posting in my journal here. I would like to thank all of you for the warm welcome, I appreciate it!    :bounce:


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes we are all watching you Diana



Alright   

*ncgirl:* Thank you.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know what it is, but for the last month I've been craving chocolate sooo much that I barely can refuse to eat it. hmmm...


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Diana, diet is looking great! Keep up the hard work. I didn't realize how young you are! It's great to see such dedication at your age.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Mike! I'm not that young, but not old either...I'll finally be 18 though. I'm glad my diet is good.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

> I don't know what it is, but for the last month I've been craving chocolate sooo much that I barely can refuse to eat it. hmmm...



magnesium will cure that  usually chocolate cravings and alike are due to a deficieny in that mineral. 

I agree its great to see your dedication at your age(not that I am much older.. .lol). Trust me it will pay off later in life I am sure!  

things look super.. I see you like Red River cereal too!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be sure to check out a magnesium supplement because I'm not going to sacrafice my diet for chocolate...lol! (For cheat days maybe   ) 

Yes, I do like the Red River cereal, very tasty! 

It's amazing how people around us have no clue about nutrition or exercise whatsoever, and make such poor food choices -- of course they no it's bad for them, but they still do what they want, but in the end complain about their health. I know I won't be one of those people because my health is my priority, no one will replace it with a new one so it's up to me to take care of it.  

Jen, would you change anything about my diet to acheive lower bf %?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

Your absolutly right!! Many young people neglect to take the time to educate themself on proper health! Its sad really!! 

as for diet- maybe instead on the whole banana post workout, go for 1/2 of the banana and 1/4c oats or just all oatmeal(1/2c.) 
what kind of yogurt? 
is that 1.75c. brown rice in meal 2? if so I would cut it back to only 1c. or so. 
maybe just 1 kiwi in meal 1 and a bit more protein. 

how is the progress going on the current diet?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

You see, I'm aiming towards a specfic number of calories each day and if I cut back on some of these portions, my calories will be down quite a few. Any suggestions? 

Jersey Farms No Fat Natural Yogurt info (I buy this @ Costco):

3/4 c. serving
84 cal.
11g Protein
.2g Fat
9g Carbs
31% Calcium

Ingredients: Skim Jersey Milk, Skim Milk Powder, Active Bacterial Cultures.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 1, 2004)

> It's amazing how people around us have no clue about nutrition or exercise whatsoever, and make such poor food choices -- of course they no it's bad for them, but they still do what they want, but in the end complain about their health. I know I won't be one of those people because my health is my priority, no one will replace it with a new one so it's up to me to take care of it.


Awesome point Diana. All around me all I see is kids in college partying like crazy, letting their bodies go to sh*t. I mean they completely show absolutely no care at all for their health, it's very sad. How long have you been interested in health and working out, etc.?

BTW, do you have any physique pictures uploaded?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

that yogurt is perfect!  

rather than cutting back on the calories, simply make a swap. meaning 1 less kiwi for 1/2scp more protein in meal 1. 

instead of 1.75c. rice in meal 2. make it 1 cup and add some oatmeal to post workout meal. (great oppurtunity to eat a good portion of carbs as your body will readily use them to replinsh glycogen stores, etc).


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mike:* I've been interested in being active my whole life, but I've been more focused for 5 years now. I would post a pic, though there is a small problem... you see I'm a bit shy. Maybe in the weeks to come?   

*Jen:* I understand what you're saying. I'll take you advice and see if it makes a difference. Thank you.


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Diana, just dropping by to say good luck ( but then again with that kinda motivation I don't think you really need luck! ) I am honestly impressed to hear that someone so young has such mature thinking! Way to go girl! 

I have friends in their 30s who still think that sitting in the sauna will solve all their weight and health problems, and others who call me from work to ask if 2 slices of pizza have less calories than some rice, fish and veggies and which should they please choose!!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 2, 2004)

Dalila, to me thinking this way comes naturally, but to others, well you know...they have troubles in this area. I just don't know why though, it's not hard to choose healthy alternatives or to exercise. I guess they don't care as much. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 3, 2004)

*September 3rd, 2004*

*Training:* 
Cardio - 20 min. on Stationary Bike (HIIT)
10 min. Jump Rope (Interval training)

*Diet:*
*M1:* 3/4c. Oats, 1/2 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 1 medium Apple, 1tbsp. Flax Meal
*M2:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1c. Brown Rice, 2c. Spring Mix Greens, 1c. Cumcumber
*M3 (Pre-workout):* 175g Yogurt, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal, 1 large Red Pepper
*M4 (PWO):* 1 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 1c. Yams
*M5:* 1 can of Tuna, 1c. Broccoli, 5 oz. Cauliflower, 1/3c. Onions, 1c. Mushrooms, 2 tbsp. Organic Salsa, 5 Fish Oils
*M6:* 2 oz. FF Curd Cottage Cheese, 5 Fish Oils

*TOTAL:* _1,667 Calories (42% Carbs/ 43% Protein/ 15% Fat)_

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* I have taken your advice Jen about the magnesium...it's working! I'll be taking it from now on. How's my diet looking? I made some portion sizes smaller.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

> COMMENTS: I have taken your advice Jen about the magnesium...it's working! I'll be taking it from now on. How's my diet looking? I made some portion sizes smaller.



Im glad its helping!  

Diet looks SUPER! You dont know how impressed I am!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Im glad its helping!
> 
> Diet looks SUPER! You dont know how impressed I am!



Yessss! I'm so happy!   Thank you for the advice Jen.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 3, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> *Diet:*
> *M1:* 3/4c. Oats, 1/2 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 1 medium Apple, 1tbsp. Flax Meal
> *M2:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1c. Brown Rice, 2c. Spring Mix Greens, 1c. Cumcumber
> *M3 (Pre-workout):* 175g Yogurt, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal, 1 large Red Pepper
> ...


I really have to say -  

This diet looks great! I am very impressed!

Just a suggestion though (and tell me to rack off if I am out of line) - Consider taking the tbs of flax from M3 and putting it in M6. Pre-workout it is better to stick to mostly carbs/protein as fats make the digestion of the meal too slow and you will not have all the available energy for your workout.

Adding the fats to M6 instead will prolong the absorption of this meal, giving your muscles a more constant protein stream during the evening (although the fish oil caps will do this as well the fibre and 'real food' benifits of the flax will help even more).


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Emma! I'll do the switch with the flax meal.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Diana,


I haven't been able to come by and read lately with the hurricane and all.  I will catch up with you after....

Have a great day!!!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh don't worry Tony, I understand. I hope everything is fine.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2004)

Diet and execise and all that is really looking super Diana! Keep up the hard work.  

BTW, take your time on the pics. I am actually a bit shy as well. But that usually goes away once you post pics, lol. Anymore it's like second nature for me.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Mike!   I will post pics whenever I feel it's time. I don't know why you are shy because I've seen your pics and you look...well...


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, today was my little cheat day so I had some chocolate and a little bit of ice cream (neopolitan)   Also, my sister celebrated her 25th birthday today...it's amazing how times flies so fast, it's as though I'm still in the same day. She is my training partner, although we have 2 different goals, we are a great motivating team!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

Thats SO awesome that your sister and you workout together!  my sister is the total opposite, would never workout! but she teeny tiny. and lives too far away!  

Hope your having a great weekend!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 5, 2004)

Yes, I enjoy her company. I'm having a very good weekend, how about you Jen?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 6, 2004)

*September 6th, 2004*

*Training:* 
Cardio - Bike outdoors (2 hours)

*Diet:*
*M1:* 1/2c. Egg Whites, 50g Red River Cereal, 1 medium Apple, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal
*M2(Pre-workout):* 1/2c. Yogurt, 1/2 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 1 large Red Pepper
*M3 (PWO):* 1 scoop Whey, 1/2c. Oats
*M4:* 1 can of Tuna, 1c. Yams, 1 large Tomato
*M5:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1c. Broccoli, 5 oz. Cauliflower, 1 large Celery Stalk, 1c. Mushrooms, 2 tbsp. Organic Salsa, 5 Fish Oils
*M6:* 2 oz. FF Curd Cottage Cheese, .7oz. Almonds, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal,  5 Fish Oils

*TOTAL:* _1,722 Calories (35% Carbs/ 46% Protein/ 19% Fat)_

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* It's such a lovely day outside, so I decide to go on my bike. I might do some Pilates in the evening, but I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 6, 2004)

Everything is looking great! Keep up the hard work. Diet is looking fantastic, by the way. Two hours of bike riding? Damn, talk about burning off some calories!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Glad to hear that your having a super weekend! That bike ride sounds lovely!  

Everything is looking super!  

do you start back to school tomorrow?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Mike:* Thank you. My bike ride was fantastic...lots of up and down hills which required different intensities so I did interval training. My legs got a little swollen and they were sore afterwards!   I love biking though. 

*Jen:* I'm glad everything's good. No, at the moment I am focusing on saving up money for school and when I think it's time, I'll definitely go back to study Kinesiology -- I want to be a personal trainer.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

good girl! Sometimes taking a year and getting your head together and off school is a great idea.. not to mention the money that you can save!  
Any idea what school youd like to attend?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm thinking of Mount Royal College or U of C here in Calgary, but I'm not quite sure yet. 

I'll definitely have a lot of money saved up, and I can also take some courses I need to get into a college/university. Though, it's mostly based upon relaxing and focusing on my training & work that I'm taking this break. Sometimes in school you're mind can go wild with all that mental thinking!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 7, 2004)

*September 7th, 2004*

*Training:* 
Will post later

*Diet:*
*M1:* 3/4c. Fiber 1, 1 Kiwi, 1/2 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 1c. LC Soyrmilk
*M2:* 1 can of Tuna, 1c. Brown Rice, 2c. Spring Mix Greens, 1c. Cucumber
*M3:* 3/4c. Yogurt, 1 large Pepper
*M4:* 1 scoop Iso-Pro Whey, 1/2c. Oats, 1 Kiwi
*M5:* 5 egg whites, 6 oz. Cauliflower, 1 large Celery Stalk, 1c. Mushrooms, 1/3c. Onions, 2 tbsp. Organic Salsa, 5 Fish Oils
*M6:* 2 oz. FF Curd Cottage Cheese, 1/2 oz. Almonds, 2 tbsp. Flax Meal,  5 Fish Oils

*TOTAL:* _1,640 Calories (36% Carbs/ 44% Protein/ 20% Fat)_

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* I'm feeling a little under the weather today. I'm not sure what I'll be doing for training, but I thinking of Pilates. We'll see.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 12, 2004)

****Goals for the next 7 weeks 'till my birthday***:* 

~Eat clean without any cheat meals (this will be tough, but I will have a day or 2 in which I will up my calories     )

~Do cardio every day, 6 days/week   

~ Weight train heavy 3 days/week   

~ Include both Pilates & Functional training at least once a week

~ Drink LOTS of water (I haven't been doing so well these couple of days    )

~ When cravings kick in, simply resist them by listening to music or doing a hobby such as reading   

~ Be determined and focused without any disturbances along the way! (work, STRESS, etc.)   


These are my plans for the next couple of weeks. My goal is to shed bf -- if I'm lucky, I will gain muscle as well.   *BritChick* has really motivated me with her before & after pics to get my butt in shape, and it's simply a coincidence that I have 7 weeks to my birthday so I'm hoping I can have at least half of her results when I reach that date!   

I will be more than happy to receive advice/comments from anyone on this forum.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 12, 2004)

*September 12th, 2004*

*Training:* 
Cardio - 10 min. Interval Training on Stationary Bike

Pilates - 20 min.

*Diet:*
*M1:* 3/4c. Oats, 1 large Apple, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal, 1 scoop Whey Powder, 1c. Coffee
*M2:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1 WW Pita, 2 c. Spring Mix Greens
*M3:* 1/2c. Yogurt, 1 large Red Pepper
*M4:* 1/2c. Oats, 1 scoop Whey Powder
*M5:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1c. Broccoli, 3 oz. Onion, 3 oz. Mushrooms, 3 oz. Celery, 2 tbsp. Salsa
*M6:* 2 oz. Cottage Cheese, 1/2 oz. Almonds

*TOTAL:* _? Calories (? % Carbs/ ? % Protein/ ? % Fat)_ (Didn't count)

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* I will fill in the rest of my meals at the end of the day. So far I am really happy and ready to get things going with my diet & training. I'm looking forward to the results I will get since I'm going to be strict with EVERYTHING!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> *September 12th, 2004*
> 
> *Training:*
> Cardio - 10 min. on Stationary Bike
> ...


Hi Diana, I couldn't agree with you more.  Britchick really has to be considered a motivating force here in IM.  Her before and after photos have also made a difference in me too.  Also, you need to see JBL's (Jodie) before and after photos.  You will flip out.  Oh, and let's not forget Rod, Britts' husband...
I have found that more people than I thought here in IM have been fatties before.  Not like me, but still fatties...
I really like the way you have broken down your meals.  Pretty organized.  I will copy it and use it myself.....
Your goals are attainable and I will be behind you hoping that you do meet your goals in 7 weeeks...


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 12, 2004)

I will check out other memebers before & afters as well...

Tony, I am hoping you will be my motivator because I've read in almost everyone's journal how great you're advice is! Heck, by giving advice to someone else you're already making me feel as though I can attain my goals.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I will check out other memebers before & afters as well...
> 
> Tony, I am hoping you will be my motivator because I've read in almost everyone's journal how great you're advice is! Heck, by giving advice to someone else you're already making me feel as though I can attain my goals.


Hey Diana,

I did say I'd be by here a lot to read and write, however, with us getting hurricane after hurricane coming our way, I was really busy and tired and unmotivated, all in one lump of coal.
I have been working out, but it's been tough.  I will be by more often...


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 12, 2004)

I do understand your situation, so if you get a chance I hope you know it will be worthwhile to post because you are my motivator (words mean so much to me!). 

I'm glad you're exercising even with the hurricanes. I bet it's tough. I hope everything will be alright and you can go back to your daily routine.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Good luck with your goals the next 7 weeks Diana! How old are you turning? 

How do you like the pilates so far?


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

I seem to reacll reading that yogurt pre/post workout is not recommended. I cant remember why. Ill see if I can dig it up withing the next few days. Other than that good luck with all your goals, and you seem to have a great plan under control.  

Jilly


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Yogurt pre-workout gives me really bad tummy ache, especially if I do cardio.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Mike:* Thanks. I will be turning 18, but I sometimes feel so old, lol! I don't have ANYTHING in common with people my age. Basically everyone I talk to is older and mature. 

I've always liked Pilates style of exercises. I love dancing so it correlates to one another. 

*Jill:* Thanks for the support. Hmmm...that sounds interesting about yogurt pre-workout, but all I know is that I will be changing it anyways because for me it's not enough when I get back from work.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 13, 2004)

*September 13th, 2004*

*Training:* 
Weights - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Cardio - I will post later


*Diet:*
*M1:* 3/4c. Fiber 1, 1 medium Apple, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal, 1/2 scoop Whey Powder, 1/2c. Yogurt, 1c. Coffee
*M2:* 
*M3:* 
*M4:* 
*M5:* 
*M6:* 

*TOTAL:* _____ Calories (__ % Carbs/ __ % Protein/ __ % Fat)_ 

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* I am off to work in a bit, but I will be going to the gym in the afternoon to do my chest, shoulder, and triceps. My goal is to hit them hard and heavy!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 13, 2004)

I really need some meal suggestions because I'm a bit bored with eating the same meals day in and day out. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 13, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I really need some meal suggestions because I'm a bit bored with eating the same meals day in and day out. Any suggestions are welcome.


Oh - This I can help you with!! I have LOTS of meals and recipes!! What do you like? What calorie/macro ratio would you like? Any particular foods you HATE??


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I really need some meal suggestions because I'm a bit bored with eating the same meals day in and day out. Any suggestions are welcome.


Fiber 1 pancakes, IM ADDICTED!!!!!!!!! Check the recipe section. 

Or ground chicken breast. Cook in a pan like ground beef, and add taco spice. Eat with salsa and brown rice all mixed together, OR the chix, salsa, lettuce and ff sour cream----->TACO salad! I eat ground chix almost every day.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 13, 2004)

I like just about any clean food. I'm not sure which macro ratio to do, so I can't answer that. My calorie range daily is from 1,600 to 1,800. I'm looking for simplicity as well, just to let you know.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 13, 2004)

That's cool Jill, my chicken breasts are also all ground up! LOL!  I'll have to try your suggestions as well. Thanks!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

*September 18th, 2004*

*Training:* 
Weights ----- Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
_DB Flyes: 12.5x12, 15x12, 17.5x9
Military Press: 10x12, 12.5x10, 15x7
DB Bench Press: 17.5x12, 17.5x8, 20x7
Tricep Pushdown: 40x15, 50x10, 50x9
Alternating Front DB Raise: 10x10, 10x10, 12x6
Seated Dip: 60x12, 60x8, 60x8_

Cardio ----- 20 min. Interval Training on Stationary bike (after weights)


*Diet:*
*M1:* :.rotein Pancakes:.:1/2c. Fiber 1, 1 medium Apple, 1 tbsp. Flax Meal, 1/2 scoop Whey Powder, 2 oz. Cottage Cheese, 5 egg whites 
*M2:* 1 scoop Whey Powder, 1/2c. Oats
*M3:* 4 oz. Chicken Breast, 1.5c. Yams, 2c. Spring Mix Greens, 1c. Bean Sprouts 
*M4:* 1 can of Tuna, 2c. Broccoli, 1/3c. Onions, 1/2c. Kohlrabi, 1 large Celery Stalk, 2 tbsp. Salsa, 5 Fish Oils
*M5:* 2 oz. Cottage Cheese, 1c. Cucumber, 5 Fish Oils

*TOTAL:* _1,505 Calories (36% Carbs/ 51% Protein/ 13% Fat)_ 

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* Well, I am really ashamed of myself right now because I lost track of my diet & training.    I need to get back into the swing of things, otherwise I won't reach my goals!   Today, is a fresh start and without a doubt, I can't give up!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

Diet is looking awesome Diana! Keep up the hard work, extremely impressive dedication with your diet. Definitely try and get back into the swing of things with your training though.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Mike:* Yes, I know that training is important...I'm going to the gym as we speak!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 19, 2004)

*September 19th, 2004*

*Training:* 
Weights ----- 

Cardio ----- 20 min. Interval Training on Stationary bike


*Diet:*
*M1:* 3/4c. fiber 1, 1/2c. yogurt, 1 tbsp. flax meal, 1 large apple, 1/2 scoop whey powder, 5 fish oils
*M2:* 4 oz. chicken breast, 2c. mixed greens, 1 ww pita, 1 medium tomato
*M3(pre-wo):* 4 oz. chicken breast, 1c. mushrooms, 2c. broccoli, 5 oz. cauliflower, 2 large celery stalks, 2 tbsp. salsa 
*M4 (pwo):* 1 scoop whey powder w/ water, 1/2c. oats
*M5:* 3 oz. cottage cheese, 1/2 oz. almonds, 5 fish oils

*TOTAL:* _1,491 Calories (34% Carbs/ 47% Protein/ 19% Fat)_ 

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* I'm feeling much better today because I am sore from yesterday's weights (that's a good thing for me  ) and I have dropped 4 lbs. since the last time I've weighed myself (probably most of it water, but still).   Also, I'm drinking LOTS of water.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Good training session yesterday, being sore is always a good thing. Diet is looking great as usual Diana. You definitely should get some physique pictures up though. 

BTW, water intake is crucial, I need to drink a lot more I think. Everything is looking great though, keep it up.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 19, 2004)

Good to see you back Diana! Your diet looks excellent as always!!  Keep it up!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Mike:* I'm definitely feeling the muscles I worked yesterday! LOL! All sore today. 

I will get some pics up whenever I think it's a suitable time. In the meantime, I want to focus on training and my diet to get some serious results! 

*Emma:* Thanks for posting! I'm glad to be back!  I'm happy to hear you think my diet is excellent. I will definitely stick to it to get results.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 21, 2004)

*September 21th, 2004*

*Training:* 

Weights ----- Legs:

_Smith Machine Squats - 60x15, 80x8, 80x6, 80x6
Laying Leg Curl - 40x12, 40x12, 50x10, 50x10
Seated Leg Press - 115x15, 135x15, 155x15, 195x15 (What a jump!  )
Seated Calf Leg Press - 115x15, 155x15, 175x12

Cardio ----- 20 min. Interval Training on Stationary bike


*Diet:*
*M1:* 3/4c. fiber 1, 1/2c. yogurt, 1 tbsp. flax meal, 1 large apple, 1/2 scoop whey powder, 5 fish oils
*M2(pre-wo):* 4 oz. chicken breast, 2c. mixed greens, 1 c. Brown Rice, 1 small tomato
*M3(pwo):* 1 scoop whey powder w/ water, 1/2c. oats
*M4:* 1 can of tuna, 1c. mushrooms, 2c. broccoli, 5 oz. cauliflower, 2 large celery stalks, 2 tbsp. salsa, 5 fish oils
*M5:* I have to miss it because I need to go to bed earlier to wake up at 2 am for work (4:45 am)   _

*TOTAL:* _1,448 Calories (39% Carbs/ 46% Protein/ 15% Fat)_ 

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* Got some great news at work today...since I work at a hotel, they need the employees here to know how to do every position. Currently, I am training to work at the breakfast bar and today the person who is training me (the one I will be filling in until Oct. 13) asked if I can fill in a position for someone else on weekends after Oct. She said she was willing to "fight" over me just in case I decided to take the job because the department I've been in before (housekeeping--I'm still in it though) wouldn't let me go just like that as I do a perfect job. I was pretty surprised when she said that, but it truly made me happy -- I work hard and give it all I got; especially with my training. It's a physical job which sometimes interfers with my fitness goals, but I have to work and save up money for college. Anyways, I thought I would share this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> *COMMENTS:* Got some great news at work today...since I work at a hotel, they need the employees here to know how to do every position. Currently, I am training to work at the breakfast bar and today the person who is training me (the one I will be filling in until Oct. 13) asked if I can fill in a position for someone else on weekends after Oct. She said she was willing to "fight" over me just in case I decided to take the job because the department I've been in before (housekeeping--I'm still in it though) wouldn't let me go just like that as I do a perfect job. I was pretty surprised when she said that, but it truly made me happy -- I work hard and give it all I got; especially with my training. It's a physical job which sometimes interfers with my fitness goals, but I have to work and save up money for college. Anyways, I thought I would share this.


 Hey thats' great! they're willing to fight over you! that's an awesome compliment!  Good job! And hang in there. You seem to be doing great with your training (exercise, not job i mean in this case) and your diet!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

*September 22th, 2004*

*Training:* 

Weights -----

Cardio ----- 25 min. Stationary Bike


*Diet:*
*M1:* 3/4c. oats, 1 tbsp. flax meal, 1 large apple, 1/2 scoop whey powder, 5 fish oils
*M2:* :.rotein Pancakes:.: 3/4c. fiber 1, 1/2 scoop whey powder, 5 egg whites, 2 oz. Curd Cottage Cheese,  2 Kiwis (1 Green, 1 Golden)   
*M3:* 
*M4:* 
*M5:* 

*TOTAL:*

*Supplements:* 
1,500mg Glucosamine Sulfate
                             650mg Calcium
                             1 Multivitamin
                             1 Magnesium (250mg)
                             10 Fish Oil Capsules (3mg/EPA)

*COMMENTS:* I am craving chocolate and this time I'm supplementing with magnesium so that is definitely not a deficiency!   Lindt chocolate is the one I'm craving for and is my ultimate favorite.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey thats' great! they're willing to fight over you! that's an awesome compliment!  Good job! And hang in there. You seem to be doing great with your training (exercise, not job i mean in this case) and your diet!



Thanks Ivy! I'm definitely happy with my job, even though it can get tough sometimes, but the staff atmosphere is great! Everyone supports one another. 

When I get done filling in for the Breakfast Bar position, I want to focus on my training A LOT more because it's very important to me and my results. 

Besides...I LOVE WEIGHT TRAINING!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_
I am sort of late but welcome to IM.  
I´m Vieope if you haven´t noticed it. 
Btw, why not change your multivitamin to not be concerned with supplementing with more calcium and magnesium? How many mg do you take for each a day?  _


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Vieope! 

My multivitamin has 150mg calcium and 75mg magnesium. Then the separate supplement have 650mg of calcium, and 250mg of magnesium. You see, I only take my multivitamin from Jamieson (to me it's the best brand) because of it's natural sources. I'll check if it has higher dosages, but I don't think they do. 

What do you think?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_The UL for calcium is 2500 mg/d so you are fine, magnesium is 350mg/d, you are not exactly exceeding but you may get more from other sources so that maybe something that you would need to watch. No need to panic though. 
http://www.iom.edu/file.asp?id=7294 _


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok


----------

